# Pumpkin, Alternative for Potato



## BH51 (Aug 15, 2009)

I tried growing pumpkins for the 1st time...way successfull...
I'd heard they could be cooked like potatoes....mashed, whip't
and maybe fried, I dunno....anybody got in experience on this
subject? not real crazey about pumpkin pie.................._BH51._


----------



## Arky (Aug 15, 2009)

I LOVE candied pumpkin!! And I roast the salt water soaked seeds into a great snack.

*                             INGREDIENTS*



                                     1/4 cup unsalted butter
                                     3 cups fresh pumpkin, cut into 1/2-inch cubes
                                     1/3 cup white sugar
                                     1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger
                                     1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
                                                                                    DIRECTIONS                                                           

 Melt the butter in a large skillet over medium-low heat. Cook the pumpkin in the butter until tender, about 20 minutes. Add the sugar and stir until dissolved. Stir in the ginger and cinnamon; remove from heat and allow to cool. Transfer to a bowl and cover. Refrigerate at least 2 hours before serving.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2009)

BH51 said:


> I tried growing pumpkins for the 1st time...way successfull...
> I'd heard they could be cooked like potatoes....mashed, whip't
> and maybe fried, I dunno....anybody got in experience on this
> subject? not real crazey about pumpkin pie.................._BH51._




Pumpkin, like other winter squashes, can be baked and mashed with butter.  I've never fried them but I have had sweet potato fries...


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 15, 2009)

with sage and garlic...


----------



## Bev Stayart (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe for candied pumpkin.


----------



## bigbuglv (Aug 18, 2009)

pumpkins taste sweet already. So easiest way is to stir fry with garlic and it taste good already


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 18, 2009)

Right!! I ususlly use pumpkin instead of potato.. Pumpkin taste is much more sweet. I like it!


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 21, 2009)

it's a squash and really good for you.  i prefer it cold, but try it and see.  a sweet potato or butternut squash could be similar choices.  i don't know how they grow, though.


----------

